# Laptop Centrino oder Celeron? Was ist besser?



## dth-alien (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen! 

Hab ma ne frage ich hoffe ihr könnt sie beantworten. 
Eine bekannte von mir möchte sich einen Laptop kaufen. 
Sie will ihn Hauptsächlich zum lernen, Internet surfen und als datenbunker für ihre Fotos nutzen.
Was soll sie jetzt für einen Prozessor nehemen?

Wo ist der unterschied schwischen Centrino und Celleron? 

Ach ja der laptop wird die meiste Zeit in der Wohnung genutzt. 

Ich danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Marscel (21. Januar 2005)

Ein Centrino. Das Teil ist dank geringeren Taktes stromsparend, aber dennoch extrem effektiv (auch dank 1MB L2 Cache). Zudem ist ein WLAN Chips integriert, da wo Centrino draufsteht.

Der Celeron ist einfach nur Schotter (der neue D vielleicht nicht mehr, aber alle anderen schon).


----------



## dth-alien (21. Januar 2005)

Marscel am 21.01.2005 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Centrino. Das Teil ist dank geringeren Taktes stromsparend, aber dennoch extrem effektiv (auch dank 1MB L2 Cache). Zudem ist ein WLAN Chips integriert, da wo Centrino draufsteht.
> 
> Der Celeron ist einfach nur Schotter (der neue D vielleicht nicht mehr, aber alle anderen schon).



Und wie steht es mit einem Pentium?


----------



## Freaky22 (21. Januar 2005)

dth-alien am 21.01.2005 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Marscel am 21.01.2005 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der wird zu heiss vergiss das. also für die zwecke oben reichen beide cpu´s aus also der cellerion und der pentium M (das ding im Centrino)
Also es kommt drauf an was sie noch dazu an ausstattung bruacht aber ich sag mal so: mit dem centrino und dem pentium-M macht sie auf jednefall nix falsch.. beim centrino is das problem da das er weniger leistung bringt bei mehr stromverbraucht..


----------



## zoerfie (21. Januar 2005)

Als Centrino bezeichnet man insgesamt die Intel Mobil Technologie. Als Prozessoren gibts da den Celeron-M sowie den Pentium-M. Ich würde zum Pentium raten.

Desweiteren gibt es noch normale Desktop P4 sowie Celeron Prozessoren bei Notebooks von denen ich aber abraten würde. Zu heiß, stromfressend...


----------



## Harlekin (21. Januar 2005)

zoerfie am 21.01.2005 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Centrino bezeichnet man insgesamt die Intel Mobil Technologie. Als Prozessoren gibts da den Celeron-M sowie den Pentium-M. Ich würde zum Pentium raten.
> 
> Desweiteren gibt es noch normale Desktop P4 sowie Celeron Prozessoren bei Notebooks von denen ich aber abraten würde. Zu heiß, stromfressend...


Soweit ich weiß gibts aber auch nen paar Celeron Ms, die auf dem Banias (1MB Cache) bzw. Dothan (2MB Cache) basieren.
Die haben lediglich ein bisschen weniger L2-Cache (glaube 512Kb).
Aber vom Stromverbrauch sind sie nicht dramatisch schlechter als vollwertige Pentium Ms.


Mal gucken ob ich irgendwo nen Produkt finde...

Edit: Hab nen paar Celereon Ms gefunden:
http://www3.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=HL4I18&#tecData
http://www3.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=HL4I22&#tecData
http://www3.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=HL4I30&#tecData

Ich denke die sind das beste Kompromiss

Edit²: Neue Idee: Alle Celeron Ms basieren auf dem Dothan oder Banias Kern, und die anderen Celerons ohne M basieren auf dem P4.


----------



## dth-alien (21. Januar 2005)

Ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe!     

Ich werde ihr dann wohl einen Centrino ans Herz legen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2005)

zoerfie am 21.01.2005 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Centrino bezeichnet man insgesamt die Intel Mobil Technologie. Als Prozessoren gibts da den Celeron-M sowie den Pentium-M. Ich würde zum Pentium raten.
> 
> Desweiteren gibt es noch normale Desktop P4 sowie Celeron Prozessoren bei Notebooks von denen ich aber abraten würde. Zu heiß, stromfressend...



notebooks mit celeron-m dürfen sich nicht centrino nennen.
und vom stromverbrauch her liegen normale cellerons nahezu auf p4 niveau, die celeron ms liegen sogar über dem pentium-m, insbesondere wenn das teil nicht mit voller leistung läuft (was der celeron aber öfters tun wird, da er nunmal sehr viel langsamer ist  ), da nicht nur der cache sondern auch noch die energiesparregelung gesparrt wurde.

imho sind celerons -gleich welcher art- nur für eins gut:
rekorde im relativen übertackten aufzustellen.
für alles andere sind sie entweder zu teuer oder zu lahm oder zu heiß. nicht selten alle 3 auf einmal.

für die anfangs genannten zwecke möchte ich noch ne dritte option ins rennen werfen: via c3m 
der leistet zwar nicht viel, verbraucht aber noch weniger als n pentium m (je nach modell sogar weniger als pm ulv) und neben extremen mini-notebooks findet man auch immer mal wieder billige einsteigernotebooks, die das teil drin haben.


----------



## Harlekin (21. Januar 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 21.01.2005 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> für die anfangs genannten zwecke möchte ich noch ne dritte option ins rennen werfen: via c3m
> der leistet zwar nicht viel, verbraucht aber noch weniger als n pentium m (je nach modell sogar weniger als pm ulv) und neben extremen mini-notebooks findet man auch immer mal wieder billige einsteigernotebooks, die das teil drin haben.


Der VIA C3 soll aber eigentlich hmm.. naja.. ne absolute performance Krücke sein.
Also so richtig langsam.    

Wenn Stromsparen ganz oben steht, dann bietet sich auch Transmetas Effecion (?, oder nennt sich das Teil Efficeon?) an.
Mal sehen ob ich da was finde.

Habe bisher nur das Notebook gefunden:
http://www.golem.de/0403/30273.html

Kostet aber auch so 1500€ direkt bei Sharp
Von daher würde ich auch ein billigeres Centrino Notebook vorziehen

Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht über den Efficeon (so heißter richtig ^^)
http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/prozessoren/transmeta/2004/oktober/transmeta_2-ghz-efficeon/


----------



## RPDLordXizor (22. Januar 2005)

dth-alien am 21.01.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe!
> 
> Ich werde ihr dann wohl einen Centrino ans Herz legen.



Du meinst einen Pentium-M?


----------



## jediknight1 (22. Januar 2005)

> notebooks mit celeron-m dürfen sich nicht centrino nennen.
> und vom stromverbrauch her liegen normale cellerons nahezu auf p4 niveau, die celeron ms liegen sogar über dem pentium-m, insbesondere wenn das teil nicht mit voller leistung läuft (was der celeron aber öfters tun wird, da er nunmal sehr viel langsamer ist  ), da nicht nur der cache sondern auch noch die energiesparregelung gesparrt wurde.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2005)

jediknight1 am 22.01.2005 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt. Es dürfen wegen der Zertifizierungsbedingungen von Intel nicht alle Pentium M Centrino nennen. Wenn z.B. kein Wlan integriert ist wird auch kein Centrino daraus.



nicht nur das man kann bei Intel nachlesen, woraus Centrino besteht, nämlich aus:
Intel® Pentium® M processor
Mobile Intel® 915 Express chipset family or Intel® 855 chipset family
Intel® PRO/Wireless Network Connection Family


----------



## INU-ID (22. Januar 2005)

dth-alien am 21.01.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hab ma ne frage ich hoffe ihr könnt sie beantworten.
> Eine bekannte von mir möchte sich einen Laptop kaufen.
> ...





Ich würde ein Notebook nehmen welches einen Pentium M mit 2MB Cache hat.
Ein solcher Prozessor ist mit 1,6GHz in etwa so schnell wie ein "normaler" Pentium 4 mit ca. 2,6 GHz...

MFG INU.ID


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2005)

Harlekin am 21.01.2005 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Der VIA C3 soll aber eigentlich hmm.. naja.. ne absolute performance Krücke sein.
> Also so richtig langsam.



naja - liegt i.d.r. so auf dem niveau eines um 200-400mhz langsameren pIIIs, in einigen bereichen (mpegencoding und verschlüsselungen) kann er sogar mit vollwertigen pentiums und athlons mithalten, da er über entsprechend spezialisierte elemente verfügt.



> Wenn Stromsparen ganz oben steht, dann bietet sich auch Transmetas Effecion (?, oder nennt sich das Teil Efficeon?) an.
> Mal sehen ob ich da was finde.
> 
> Kostet aber auch so 1500€ direkt bei Sharp
> Von daher würde ich auch ein billigeres Centrino Notebook vorziehen



nun ja - stromsparen steht aber nicht ganz oben, da das ding eh eher im haus benutzt wird, von daher ist niedriger verbrauch nur aus lautstärke technischen gründen von bedeutung.
wesentlich interessanter ist da schon der preis - und c3 nicht-sub notebooks gibts teilweise schon für unter 700€


----------

